

Go-lua: An implementation of Lua written in Go - Spiritus
https://github.com/Shopify/go-lua

======
Spiritus
Announcement [http://www.shopify.com/technology/17605604-announcing-go-
lua](http://www.shopify.com/technology/17605604-announcing-go-lua)

